
Should Living in an Apartment for 34 Years Give You the Right to Stay There? - mbgaxyz
http://sfist.com/2015/10/28/does_living_in_an_apartment_for_34.php
======
TheSpiceIsLife
> In San Francisco, when you rent an apartment, you can stay for as long as
> you continue to pay the rent and abide by the terms of the lease. A tenant
> does, in fact, have a right to live in a place forever (not given by God but
> by the San Francisco Board of Supervisors and mayor), and can only be
> evicted for “just cause.”

Well there's the problem, the law needs to change. A landlord should be able
to periodically review and increase the rent. That's how it is in Australia,
and residential leases are typically for 12 month periods. If the tenant
doesn't like the new terms they can make a counter offer or move out, whereby
the owner may have a vacant property for some time and have to wear the costs
setting up a new lease.

------
Snargorf
No. Next question?

